# Current/Former Columbia University (NY) Students



## Silverlenz (Nov 6, 2009)

Let me first start off by saying thank you in advance for your advice. Well, guys I'm looking into applying at Columbia University's Producing track for the Fall 2010 and was wondering if I could get some feedback about their program. On the website it says that both the directing/screenwriting and the producers programs share the same courses for the first year. Could anyone provide me more information about years 2 and 3? Would I be able to take courses in screenwriting if I choose the producing track? And if so roughly how many screenwriting courses could I take? Also, what type of business courses would I have to take?

Thanks again,
Silverlenz


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice? Moderators etc. Thanks in advance one again. 

Silverlenz


----------



## Suzako (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's the thing:  Its a new program so there's really very little information out there.  I'm at Columbia right now and I know very little about what's changing for next year's producers.  I think your best tack would be to contact Columbia directly with your questions.  I think they'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 8, 2009)

Suzako,

Is there anyway we could chat about Columbia University Film program in general? I can send you a pm with my msn/yahoo messenger. 

Thanks,
Silverlenz


----------



## Suzako (Nov 8, 2009)

sure.  That'd be fine.  Send me a PM.  E-mail would probably be easier for me, bc my schedule is a little nutty, but we can try for MSN chat.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 9, 2009)

I sent you a pm.....


----------

